# SuperATV Rear Disk Conversion



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is part number: RDBK-H.

Fits:
TRX300 2x4 1988-2000 
TRX300 4x4 1988-2000
TRX350 RANCHER 2x4 2000-2006
TRX350 RANCHER 4x4 2000-2006
TRX400AT RANCHER 400 2004-2007
TRX420 RANCHER 4x2 2007-NEWER (with Solid Rear AXLE, not IRS MODELS)
TRX420 RANCHER 4x4 2007-NEWER (with Solid Rear AXLE, not IRS MODELS)
TRX400 FOREMAN 4x4 1995-2003
TRX500 RUBICON 2001- NEWER
TRX500 FOREMAN 500 2005-NEWER

So we start it off, everything was packaged nicely.


Full color instructions....nice touch:


Disc looks sturdy:


---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

This is the new bearing part number, already assembled:


For those not that familiar with the outboard drum setup on the 500 foreman, this it.


A little closer pic:


You'll notice from this pic I had to cut a stud off so I could get a wrench on the castle nut. It would not budge otherwise as I didn't have the correct sized socket. This was stock as assembled by Honda and 8 years old.


You can see the dust cover seal has already taken some punishment, and would be a high failure point due to constant clay mud and water intrusion.


---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

This smelled like straight cow manure. Apparently it had been hiding in there for some time:


And this is the drum, besides being wet, overall in good shape (750 miles)


What hides beneath is a mess. There is stuff growing in there.....absolutely due to owner neglect.


With the pads moved out of the way:


Dis-assembly complete. Now its time to install the new stuff.



---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

The o-ring that seals your bearing plate to your axle tube is plain not gonna stay in place without some help. The bearing needs to be lightly tapped on the axle, so apply some rtv of choice just to hold it in place while you position your bearing.



Here is the bearing plate, caliper bracket, and line bracket mocked up:


Here's another issue with this kit. The turn cam that drives the caliper closed is dry, I think it needs grease. Rotate it out of the caliper, add the grease/lube of your choice and re-insert. Also, the long bracket needs two things done, remove the powder coat out of the hex hole at the bottom, and two: remove the powder coat out of the slots, otherwise this will not go together. Hey at least the tolerances are nice and tight.



Threw the disc and caliper rear bracket on after the touches: Another issue, focus on the castle nut. They supply you a very thin washer, well its not thick enough. You will need to add 1/4" minimum in washer thickness or the disc will slight left and right because the castle nut runs out of threads before its tight. I put their wider washer first, then my thicker one next, then the castle and it worked perfect.




And this is fully assembled and adjusted. Huge improvement. 


My driving impressions were: Good stopping power. If this was your only brake on the machine you could get by easily. I'd say it stops as good as a perfectly functioning drum setup, the difference is, this wont hold water and stop working. Should be easier/cheaper maintenance and upkeep also. Win/win.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great post!


----------

